# Best Waterproof camera recommendations



## bwest (Mar 13, 2008)

What is the best waterproof point and shoot or small DSLR?


----------



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

Have a almost 4 year old version of this:

Submersible Underwater camera in pool water and sea | DSC-TX30 | Sony US

Been real happy with it, only use it as point and shoot. Can speak to it being durable as I beat it up pretty bad - snow/water/dust/crush proof. Without having a professional eye for photography I have been happy with its picture quality.


----------



## JIMM (Nov 3, 2009)

Cannot say enough good things about the Kodak Zx3 or Zx5 Playsport series. Granted it does not have the bells and whistles of the GoPro and other more expensive cameras but for sheer durability, ease of use and reliability, they are unbeatable. I have used mine on 3 continents in temps ranging from below zero F to a humid 100 degrees and never been let down.

Whatever you get make sure the slot covers for batteries, SD cards and stuff have a foolproof locking system so they dont spring open at an inopportune moment.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2006)

I personally think that for whitewater to get any thing that good you should avoid the waterproof cameras and just go with a better quality dslr (you can get entry level models for like $500 or less if you buy used) they take so much better photos, most of the point and shoot action shots are complete garbage.


----------



## Osprey (May 26, 2006)

I used to think that too but the newer waterproof cameras have come a long way in short time. I've been very happy with the Olympus tg-4. The microscope and time lapse modes are surprisingly fun and it can capture raw.


----------



## oarframe (Jun 25, 2008)

X2 on the t.g.-4
It takes good underwater video too


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2006)

I have the tg4 also and it doesn't come close to the dslr in quality and I don't really like the manual settings but if you want an easy to.use camera it's decent to keep in your life jacket. I got it for traveling and taking underwater pics, which doesn't really come in handy kayaking


----------



## heavyswimmer (Dec 20, 2014)

They are a bit pricey but worth it if you value high quality images.

Waterproof Camera Covers from Outex


----------



## buddypdx (Mar 28, 2009)

Nikon AW130 has been great for me.

Key features that i find useful:

USB connector for charging - so, you can use a solar or power pack to refill the battery on multi-day trips.

Built-in WiFi - so, you can transfer photos (but not videos) to your smart phone.

Overall good photos, intuitive controls, and a silicone bumper case is available.


----------



## mhelm (Jun 28, 2008)

*Water Sealed DSLR*

Pentax has many water sealed cameras and lenses. The K-30, K-50, K-3, and k-5 series are all great! I use the K-3 professionally, and love them. Do some research on: Compare digital cameras - Snapsort to compare different cameras.


----------



## mhelm (Jun 28, 2008)

*Here's a great option for whitewater.*

I love my K-3, but this one is a great price point. There are lots of Water Resistant lenses that go with it as well.

K-50 | Ricoh Imaging


----------



## RiversRohrer (May 7, 2011)

If you don't mind film, you can't beat the Nikonos.


----------



## abron (Nov 19, 2004)

+1 for Nikon coolpix Aw130. i have tested it pretty thoroughly. i would say i pretty much always have it in my pfd. 
Nikon COOLPIX AW130 Rugged Digital Camera | Waterproof, Shockproof, Freezeproof Camera
I keep it in a coozy in my front PFD pocket, secured with a mini coldshut to its leash.(or a mini nite-ize locking gear biner would work) 
Amazon.com: Nite Ize LSBM-01-2R3 S-Biner Micro Lock, Black, 2-Pack: Home Improvement
literally pull, point and shoot, even in the middle of the river above a drop or elsewhere in less then recommended circumstance. It has shot many, many great photos for me. for what it is. for a point n shoot, it exceeds. of course the zoom is limited, and all that, but battery life is great, at least several days out between charges, its waterproof, durable,takes great video, and is reliable.. and takes no switching when your settings are pre-set. 
one obvious negative is no lenscover, but that is one less thing to get gunked up with sand like my old olympus did. (that camera took crap pictures and was often fogged on the lense. good riddance.) 
My lens cover fix (at the Salt put-in on the fly) was the coozy in the greenjacket pocket.and it works so well i never replaced it. 

all that being said, i would love a legit compact DSLR in a Pelican box to start capturing phenomenal imagery. some Lmyers shit. :mrgreen:


----------



## RiversRohrer (May 7, 2011)

There are also waterproof housings available for Fuji's X system cameras which are pretty awesome.

That being said, the whitewater photography companies I've worked for or encountered on the river used non-waterproof cameras which we/they either transported in Watershed bags (they make a padded insert even for using with cameras) or Pelican cases.


----------



## gringoanthony (Jul 4, 2009)

*budget*

What's your budget?

What's more important-- convenience or image quality?

Do you need it to be waterproof or splash proof?

If you're willing to consider a compact camera and dive or splash housing, you'll have a lot more options in terms of focal length, image quality and performance.


----------



## ski_it (Aug 27, 2015)

Check out the mirror-less. Only a few waterproof. Nikon AW1, for example.


----------



## GreenWall (Oct 20, 2015)

Nikon AW1 has a bad history of going fritz as soon as it gets near the water


----------



## powrider686 (Aug 12, 2009)

I've got an Olympus TG-2 and it's great. But definitely not DSLR quality shots. Got turned onto the Olympus OM-D series with its weatherproof construction. Amazing photo quality, and unless you take it on a long swim with you, should stand up to anything you can throw at it.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> I personally think that for whitewater to get any thing that good you should avoid the waterproof cameras and just go with a better quality dslr (you can get entry level models for like $500 or less if you buy used) they take so much better photos, most of the point and shoot action shots are complete garbage.


I have started carrying a DSLR if I want to capture anything other than snapshots for Facebook. I went with the Canon SL1 which is the smallest APS-C sensor DSLR on the market. You can find the bodies for approximately $400 and the kit lenses and fixed focal length pancakes are fairly cheap. A travel tripod and watershed bag are pretty much mandatory equipment as well.

Canon EOS Rebel SL1 Body | Canon Online Store


----------



## yojimbo (Oct 12, 2003)

Sitting in the PFD pocket category, I've been happy with the Panasonic Lumix DMC-TS5. #2 waterproof camera in the Wirecutter reviews with better video (they say). Battery life seems very good. GPS, blah, blah, blah.


----------



## sarahkonamojo (May 20, 2004)

yojimbo said:


> Sitting in the PFD pocket category, I've been happy with the Panasonic Lumix DMC-TS5. #2 waterproof camera in the Wirecutter reviews with better video (they say). Battery life seems very good. GPS, blah, blah, blah.


I did not have a good Panasonic Lumix experience. There was dust on the sensor. After 2 years it stopped charging.

Hope the new ones are more reliable.

SD


----------



## mhelm (Jun 28, 2008)

*Tons will work, but educate yourself.*

I always lean towards Pentax/Ricoh DSLRs for kayaking for a few reasons. The prices are great, the weather sealing is great, and they are rugged enough to withstand the abuse that we put on them. I've had a few different ones. There are a few made with magnesium bodies that are great here in Colorado. The K-5 series and the K-3 series are the toughest, but somewhat more expensive with the body alone costing between $500 and $900. The good news is the lenses are cheaper than Canon and Nikon because the image stabilization is in the body instead of each lens. WR lenses are worth investing in, and I've been using these cameras for a long time, and never had a malfunction!


----------



## mhelm (Jun 28, 2008)

*one more thing*

... oh yeah, the main offices are in Denver!


----------



## mhelm (Jun 28, 2008)

*example photos*

These are a few examples of the types of quality photos the Pentax cameras can produce.

Awaiting Impact by Matt Helm

Raging Flow by Matt Helm

Whitewater Acrobatics by Matt Helm

Keeping It Together by Matt Helm

Starting Off by Matt Helm

Power On Display by Matt Helm


----------



## bern (Nov 10, 2015)

I just bought the Nikon d5500. Can't tell if its the best but its working well for the price


----------



## bern (Nov 10, 2015)

Check out following links may suit your requirement 
Nikon D5300 vs D5500 vs D7200 comparison, Which one is worth buying?


----------

